#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Pangolin Anteater - Scaly Anteater

## dirtydog

The Pangolin Anteater or Scaly Anteater is one of South East Asias favourite dishes, in China they bash them over the head with a hammer then slit the throat and boil them up in small pieces, pretty much doubt they have the same _medicinial_ qualities as say a tigers penis but there must be a reason Asians love to eat this endangered species.

In Thailand they are doing pretty good on clamping down on the trade in pangolins and seem to capture a few wildlife trafficking gangs, although with so many Asians willing to pay large sums of money to be able to eat animals into extinction it will probably never be stopped.

*10 pangolins saved in Kanchanaburi (Kanchanaburi - Police search finds pangolin shipment)
85 pangolins rescued in Prachuap Khiri Khan (Prachuap Khiri Khan - Police rescue 85 pangolins)
110 pangolins siezed in Songkhla (Thai Customs officials seize 110 pangolins, arrest three)
140 pangolins saved in Hat Yai (Hat Yai - Pangolins saved from dinner table by police)*

Suprisingly enough pangolins eat ants*,* they have up to a 16 inch tongue to scoop the buggers up and claws that could rip your throat out if they were a bit bigger and more aggressive*.

*Pangolin front foot with claws.*





*Pangolins can grow up to a meter long, this one is a small 60 cm young female.*



*The scales are hard and sharp so it rolls into a ball when attacked, obviously that isn't much good for the it if it is a Thai man with the bag who wants the anteaters alive for dinner.*









*

----------


## good2bhappy

> In Thailand they are doing pretty good on clamping down on the trade in pangolins


saw a dead one in a freezer up in Nakorn sawan once

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Couple of really big anthills in a lot down the street. Would love to turn one of those guys loose and see what he could do with those steamshovel claws! Out of luck, I guess, as my ten year old son just advised me that they are only found in Palawan province here. Should have checked with the experts first....

----------


## BillyBobThai

We could use a critter like that here on TD, to rid ourselves of the insect population.

----------


## Happyman

Saw quite a few in oil plantations around Kerteh in Malaysia.
Diggin out those big black 'bity' ants from the stacks of FFB !!!

----------

